
Announcing Rust 1.31 and Rust 2018 - Smibu
https://blog.rust-lang.org/2018/12/06/Rust-1.31-and-rust-2018.html?
======
GolDDranks
I think this was marked wrongly as a duplicate which hindered its visibility.
A real shame because this was the most important release of Rust since 1.0.

------
kibwen
So much good stuff in this! People are justifiably psyched for NLL, but I'm
personally happy to see the module system changes, since the peculiarities of
the original module system were my foremost misgiving about Rust 2015. I also
can't wait for const fn to become more capable; it's so much cleaner to write
compile-time logic as normal Rust code rather than macros, or (ugh) an
explicit code generation step.

------
pohl
Meta: why is this marked as a duplicate? Where’s the other submission of this
URL?

~~~
majewsky
Probably
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18619754](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18619754)

